# Could You Say NO..!!!!



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

To these eyes..????? :no:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Absolutely not! I'm such a sucker............

Beautiful picture, love it.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Nope, don't think I could ever say no to that sweet face.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

How about these eyes?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Beautiful picture!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No way*

No way could I say NO!!!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Never...goldens give the best puppy eyes.


----------



## Golden Lady (Aug 30, 2011)

No way, how could you!!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

awwwee .....I could probably say no but it would be ...."no, you cant have a treat... take a handful instead just because your beautiful "

Great great picture


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh, I'd be toast! I have an invisible "S" for sucker on my forehead that only doggies can see and use to good advantage. My boy is an absolute master at this - check out my avatar pic. Fantastic pic BTW.
Gunner, I'd give in to you too.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sweet pictures. Those eyes need cookies.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

nope,i am a sucker for those things.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Those sweet eyes would result in many kisses on the nose.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful picture, and no help here. I am a sucker for that look...and they know it.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

You know my response...


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

ahhhh what a sweetheart....those eyes are so full of love!


----------



## AnimalLuver (Oct 13, 2011)

NO! ...........No.........uh uh.....ok maybe.............ah fine 

lol


----------



## Lucy's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

Nope!! Love that picture.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone, and I couldn't say no either when I get that puppy look with those eyes...
I'm just a sucker for that look..!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I could say it but whether I meant it would be a totally different matter - those eyes would melt the hardest of hearts


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great great photo. Both eyes are perfect in focus. And of course beautiful light. I think he looks into the light or is this a studio photo ?
And yes, I'm also a sucker for that look


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> I could say it but whether I meant it would be a totally different matter - those eyes would melt the hardest of hearts


Thanks, I'm always saying no and then just give her a treat... Am I weak or what... :doh: LOL...


rik said:


> Great great photo. Both eyes are perfect in focus. And of course beautiful light. I think he looks into the light or is this a studio photo ?
> And yes, I'm also a sucker for that look


Hey thanks Rik, I appreciate you kind word about the photo. The photo was taken in our Kitchen and there was a skylight in the ceiling above her...

This is one of the another shots I took, but processed it differently, I hope you enjoy this one as well...









BTW, EXIF data is attached...
NIKON D700, 85.0mm, f/4.5, 1/160 sec, ISO:6400


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Another great photo. Beautiful light. And of course that iso number 6400 !!
Your D700 is really amazing.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

rik said:


> Another great photo. Beautiful light. And of course that iso number 6400 !! Your D700 is really amazing.


Thanks again Rik, Matilda is just the perfect model. Since the day she came home to us, I have been putting a camera right in her face and she just takes it all as if she's some sort of celebrity... :doh:...  LOL...

And yes the D700 just makes my life a lot easier in these tough lighting situations that I always seem to find myself in with my 3 Pooches... ...


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yep, big S on my forehead too.
They sure know how to work it!!!!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Karen2 said:


> Yep, big S on my forehead too.
> They sure know how to work it!!!!


Thank you Karen, she knows how to work me easily...
But my wife knows how to say No to Mattie... 
In fact I think that at times, Mattie believes that her name is "No".. ... ... LOL...


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Eyes are a part of the Golden standard--and they sure do have great ones as in your beautiful photo.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Ian'sgran said:


> Eyes are a part of the Golden standard--and they sure do have great ones as in your beautiful photo.


Thank you, and as I'm sitting here just watching Matilda pick up one of my shoes and go wondering off... :doh:..
Think I'd better go and retrieve it and maybe try and say No to her...  LOL...


----------

